# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  عقوبات جرائم المخدرات

## نوف المعيذر

عقوبات جرائم المخدرات 
*العقوبات المقررة لجرائم المخدرات في المملكة العربية السعودية* 


نظام مكافحة الاتجار بالمواد المخدرة في المملكة العربية السعودية معمول به بموجب الأمر السامي الكريم رقم 4/ب/966 وتاريخ 10 / 7 / 1407 هـ المتضمن قرار هيئة كبار العلماء رقم 138 وتاريخ 20 / 6 / 1407 هـ، وكذلك قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 11 لسنة 1374 هـ . ويفرق نظام مكافحة المخدرات بين المهرب والمروج والمتعاطي على النحو التالي:

*المهرب*


قرر النظام له أشد العقوبات وهي القتل "الإعدام" لما يسببه تهريب المخدرات وإدخالها إلى لبلاد من فساد عظيم لا يقتصر على المهرب بل يمتد إلى الأمة بأكملها فيصيبها بأضرار بالغة وأخطار جسيمة، ويلحق بالمهرب (الشخص الذي يستورد المخدرات من الخارج)، وكذلك الشخص الذي يتلقى المخدرات من الخارج فيوزعها على المروجين.

*المروج*


يفرق النظام بين من يروج المخدرات للمرة الأولى، وبين العائد بعد سابقة الحكم عليه بالإدانة في جريمة تهريب أو ترويج. ففي الحالة الأولى تكون العقوبة هي الحبس أو الجلد أو الغرامة المالية أو بهذه العقوبات جميعاً حسبما يقتضيه النظر القضائي. وفي حالة العودة إلى الترويج تشدد العقوبة، ويمكن أن تصل إلى القتل قطعاً للشر العائد عن المجتمع بعد أن تأصل الإجرام في نفسه وأصبح من المفسدين في الأرض.

*المتعاطي*


يعاقب المتعاطي بالحبس لمدة سنتين ويعزر بنظر الحاكم الشرعي، ويبعد عن البلاد إذا كان أجنبياًً، ولا تقام الدعوى العمومية ضد من يتقدم من تلقاء نفسه للعلاج بل يودع في مستشفى لعلاج المدمنين، وقد أخذ النظام السعودي في ذلك بتوصيات الأمم المتحدة، وأسوة بما هو متبع في الكثير من دول العالم، وعطفاً على مرضى الإدمان وعملاً على علاجهم من هذا الداء.

*معاملة خاصة للطلاب المتهمين في قضايا المخدرات*



استثنى النظام الطلبة من تطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها فيه والاكتفاء بتأديبهم التأديب المناسب ومراقبتهم بعد ذلك للتأكد من صلاحهم، وأخذ التعهد على أولياء الأمور بحسن تربيتهم، ويشترط فيمن يستفيدون من هذا الاستثناء ما يلي: 
ألا يزيد عمر الطلاب عن عشرين عاماً.أن يكون الطالب متفرغاً للدراسة.ألا يكون الطالب مروجاً للمخدرات أو مهرباً لها.أن تكون الجريمة تعاطي الحبوب المخدرة فقط .ألا يكون له سوابق في تهريب المخدرات أو ترويجها أو تعاطي الحبوب أو أي سوابق في جرائم أخلاقية لم تردعه عقوباتها.ألا تكون تهمته مقترنة بجريمة أخرى أخلاقية.ألا تكون تهمته مقترنة بحادث مروري نتج عنه وفاة أو إصابات يترتب عليها حقوق خاصة وعامة.ألا يكون ممتهناً للسواقة برخصة عمومية.ألا تكون قد صدرت عنه مقاومة للسلطات عند القبض عليه. وعادة لا تتجاوز مدة الحبس المحكوم بها على الطالب ثلاثة أشهر أو يعاقب بالجلد خمسين جلدة.




منقول من موقع وزارة الداخلية بالمملكة العربية السعودية

----------


## safih-bawazeer

*شكرا لك نوف على* 
*على الجذب المتميز* 
*لاعدمناك وبورك فيك*

----------


## ابوخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  علمون بأن الله لايرضى الظلم على عباده وأقول في نفسي ان الأمل في الله سبحانه ثم فيكم ان تعطوا كل ذي حق حقه
قدرالله على أخي خ ف قضيه مخدرات عام1418 في محافظه جده وصدربحقه حكم سجن 15عام ونحن الآن في عام 1431 وهولايزال داخل السجن وقدامضى حتى الأن اكثرمن 13عام داخل السجن ولم يشمله اي عفو علمابان ليس لديه سوابق ولم يحكم عليه (حق خاص او حد) وقدصدر من ولاة الأمرحفظهم الله بمناسبه عوده ولي العهد سيدي صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير/سلطان بن عبدالعزير حفظه الله الى ارض الوطن سالما معافا عفو يشمل جميع سجناء الحق العام ولاكن لاحياة لمن ينادي فاليس لنا بعدالله سواكم حيث القضيه التي لايشملهااي عفو  ولايزال ابوه ووالدته في انتظاره على طول هذا الوقت الذي مكث ابنهم داخل سجن اصلاحيه جده وهم الأن بحاله نفسيه سيئه لايعلمها الا الله حيث انه متزوج ولديه طفله لاتعلم أين والدها فأرجوا من الله ثم منكم مساواه اخي بسجناء الحق العام علما بأن هذا العفو الكريم قدشمل بعض ارباب السوابق وجميع قضاياالمخدرات حق عام وان جميع سجنا الحق العام مستفيدين من هذا العفو على الأقل نصف محكومياتهم فكيف لايشمل اخي الذي امضى أكثر من 13عام فأناشدكم باالله ثم اناشدكم بالله لفت النظروالأطلاع وتقصي الحقائق وأرسال لجنه من قبلكم لدراسه هذه المعامله والأطلاع على سبب عدم شموله بأي عفو ورحمه هذا السجين الذي حرم الحريه والسعاده طول هذه الأعوام هذا والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم علمون بأن الله لايرضى الظلم على عباده وأقول في نفسي ان الأمل في الله سبحانه ثم فيكم ان تعطوا كل ذي حق حقه
قدرالله على أخي خ ف قضيه مخدرات عام1418 في محافظه جده وصدربحقه حكم سجن 15عام ونحن الآن في عام 1431 وهولايزال داخل السجن وقدامضى حتى الأن اكثرمن 13عام داخل السجن ولم يشمله اي عفو علمابان ليس لديه سوابق ولم يحكم عليه (حق خاص او حد) وقدصدر من ولاة الأمرحفظهم الله بمناسبه عوده ولي العهد سيدي صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير/سلطان بن عبدالعزير حفظه الله الى ارض الوطن سالما معافا عفو يشمل جميع سجناء الحق العام ولاكن لاحياة لمن ينادي فاليس لنا بعدالله سواكم حيث القضيه التي لايشملهااي عفو  ولايزال ابوه ووالدته في انتظاره على طول هذا الوقت الذي مكث ابنهم داخل سجن اصلاحيه جده وهم الأن بحاله نفسيه سيئه لايعلمها الا الله حيث انه متزوج ولديه طفله لاتعلم أين والدها فأرجوا من الله ثم منكم مساواه اخي بسجناء الحق العام علما بأن هذا العفو الكريم قدشمل بعض ارباب السوابق وجميع قضاياالمخدرات حق عام وان جميع سجنا الحق العام مستفيدين من هذا العفو على الأقل نصف محكومياتهم فكيف لايشمل اخي الذي امضى أكثر من 13عام فأناشدكم باالله ثم اناشدكم بالله لفت النظروالأطلاع وتقصي الحقائق وأرسال لجنه من قبلكم لدراسه هذه المعامله والأطلاع على سبب عدم شموله بأي عفو ورحمه هذا السجين الذي حرم الحريه والسعاده طول هذه الأعوام هذا والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم

----------


## محمد وناس

هو قضي في السجن 13 سنه من اصل 15 سنه ايش راح تفرق يجلس لما يكمل او يطلع سنتين مبكر ... صبر 2 سنه كبير في نفسك غريبه الظاهر العايله كلها تتعاطي

----------

